# Latex on MacMini G4 - issue with TeXLive



## sk_fbsd_nb (Jul 10, 2015)

I recently installed FreeBSD 10.1 on an old MacMini G4, it runs pretty well. 

Next, I wanted to use Latex. I started with the port for TeXLive print/texlive-base but it came up with this error:

```
configure: error: Sorry, can not preprocess <lj_arch.h>
=== configuring in luajit failed
```
I tried a couple of things but what worked eventually was editing the Makefile to add an argument 
	
	



```
--disable-luajittex /
```
 as the first line in the CONFIGURE_ARGS section.

I would be pleased to know if there are other (and possibly better) ways to achieve this. Also, if the port itself could be corrected to address this issue. 
[I understand ppc is Tier2 architecture but still MacMinis are nice machines at least for simple tasks].


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 11, 2015)

You've done the prerequisite work to address the problem so submit a PR at https://bugs.FreeBSD.org/bugzilla/.  This is the kind of effort we need to identify the issues that impact a tier 2 architecture and get fixes in for issues that otherwise don't get much attention.  Keep up the good work.


----------

